# Blade Show - Anyone Going ?



## Bill T (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Guys , I was wondering if any of you are going to Atlanta to the Blade show ? If you are , chime in ! Maybe we can meet up and talk knives . I'll be there all day Fri and Sat , mostly with Aldo .​ Thanks , Bill​


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 4, 2011)

Did Aldo get the turbo fixed?


----------



## Bill T (Jun 4, 2011)

I believe so .. As long as he keeps a couple of rolls of black tape with him , he should be alright .. I'll be taking Amtrak thought . You coming Dave ?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 4, 2011)

Bill T said:


> You coming Dave ?




Nah, not this time...again.


----------



## l r harner (Jun 4, 2011)

aldo the tape thief took my whole role of honing tape while i was at he ECG 

i want to say get samco hoses for the turbo problem the CRD jeep guys sware by them


----------



## Bill T (Jun 4, 2011)

You have the best tape Butch ! We made it the whole way back at full power !


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 4, 2011)

Bill T said:


> You have the best tape Butch ! We made it the whole way back at full power !



:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## l r harner (Jun 4, 2011)

3m it hones great and keeps boost up 


good to know


----------

